# America's Army 3 WOW!



## awildgoose

I just got the game from steam (it's free) and it is totally awesome. The U.S. army made it to show what it is like I guess (as a NCO). Although it is a bit buggy, just have patience and it is soooo cool. It is the most realistic game I have ever played, it's actually real. You need to do basic training, firearm etc.

Just my opinion, it is wicked and you all should get it...NOW.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> I just got the game from steam (it's free) and it is totally awesome. The U.S. army made it to show what it is like I guess (as a NCO). Although it is a bit buggy, just have patience and it is soooo cool. It is the most realistic game I have ever played, it's actually real. You need to do basic training, firearm etc.
> 
> Just my opinion, it is wicked and you all should get it...NOW.



i downloaded it a couple days ago and it seems to be messed up on my system. You open it through steam and it shows the AA3 picture, then just goes to a black screen  . Going to try reinstall but a bit silly if it won't work, and dissapointing, I really want to play it 

=EDIT=

I have got it to open, but whenever I go to start training or a game it freezes...stuid american army game


----------



## Shane

Looks quite good,Ive never actualy played AA so il be giving this a try 

I like how they added a Sliding feature in the game,You can now slide on the ground so if you suddenyl become a target by 5 of the enemy we can at least slide to the floor and return fire so that should be fun.


----------



## lovely?

downloading it now, i'll update later.


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> i downloaded it a couple days ago and it seems to be messed up on my system. You open it through steam and it shows the AA3 picture, then just goes to a black screen  . Going to try reinstall but a bit silly if it won't work, and dissapointing, I really want to play it
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> I have got it to open, but whenever I go to start training or a game it freezes...stuid american army game


I have the same issue, apparently its pretty common...


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, It has potential but its pretty buggy right now. 

Mine freezes up whenever it has to load something. I'm looking forward to them fixing the bugs (but apparently some of the lead developers were fired so it'll be interesting to see what happens)


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Yeah, It has potential but its pretty buggy right now.
> 
> Mine freezes up whenever it has to load something. I'm looking forward to them fixing the bugs (but apparently some of the lead developers were fired so it'll be interesting to see what happens)



mine has the exact same problem. It will now load the game and let me log in, but not load any maps or training or anything


----------



## epidemik

Aastii said:


> mine has the exact same problem. It will now load the game and let me log in, but not load any maps or training or anything



I read on their forums that its a Auth Server issue (since it has to identify you everytime you try to start a map) and the only thing to do is wait


----------



## bomberboysk

epidemik said:


> I read on their forums that its a Auth Server issue (since it has to identify you everytime you try to start a map) and the only thing to do is wait


Yup, thats what i was reading also...Sounds like they got more dl's than expected, and the auth servers cant handle it.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Well as one of the lucky few who has actually played this game ONLINE. yes I know it's pretty rare. I can say that if you can get into a game there aren't that many bugs and the gameplay is great! It's very tactical and team oriented with points for kills and healing your team/doing objectives all being the same.


----------



## lovely?

mine won't even start, i just get a little black window for a second then it closes. ideas?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

If your on steam right click America's Army 3 and select properties>local files tab>verify integrity


----------



## WeatherMan

Downloading also, not expecting to be able to play though, lol


----------



## Machin3

I downloaded it today. It actually looks pretty nice. I only get a problem that when I try to join online, it doesn't let me for some reason. I have to check that out.


----------



## Ramodkk

I downloaded it but for some reason I'm having the same problem. Whenever I click on "Join" in multiplayer, it just freezes on me.


----------



## lexmark

Bootup05 said:


> Downloading also, not expecting to be able to play though, lol



same


I checked out some youtube vids, the game looks fun, I hope its an improvement over the first AA


----------



## Twist86

Is this the game that is 100% free to play or something?


----------



## Machin3

Twist86 said:


> Is this the game that is 100% free to play or something?



Yeah.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Another tip for joining multi-player. Instead of clicking the join button scroll over to the ip then open the console by pressing ` and type-open "xx.xx.xx.xx:xxx" it works most of the time.


----------



## Machin3

Redbull{wings} said:


> Another tip for joining multi-player. Instead of clicking the join button scroll over to the ip then open the console by pressing ` and type-open "xx.xx.xx.xx:xxx" it works most of the time.



You put the server ip in for the x's right?


----------



## epidemik

Midnight_fox1 said:


> You put the server ip in for the x's right?



Yeah,

I'll try this...hope it works.


----------



## epidemik

http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=299457

This fix worked for me. But servers are still really laggy. The game has TONS of potential though, especially with a good team. 

(I think you need to delete the file before every time you start the game but im not quite sure)


----------



## Twist86

Well I am downloading it now...will see if I can get in.


Never played the game before I am curious what is it like? Is it like your typical Battlefield 2 set up?


----------



## ducis

I finally got connected to a game played it for a bit and it was fun. then I got vote kicked for saying "penis spotted!!"

yeah I liked the multiplayer quite a bit, I can only wonder how great it would have been if a real developer did it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I just tried running it, and I got registered and got to the menu, but I'm afraid I might end up enlisting myself in the Army, lol.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

ducis said:


> I finally got connected to a game played it for a bit and it was fun. then I got vote kicked for saying "penis spotted!!"
> 
> yeah I liked the multiplayer quite a bit, I can only wonder how great it would have been if a real developer did it.



rofl


----------



## lexmark

Well it worked for me on the first try but i'm not impressed, multiplayer is boring... just like the first AA.  I much prefer insurgency which is a free hl2 mod.


----------



## awildgoose

I have been playing (not online) and it is ssoooo fun. You can slide and do commando rolls and everything. You actually need to listen to what the guy is saying when your doing your combat medical test though....

Except I can't get into tier 2 training..."Coming soon" Anyone know what that is?


----------



## epidemik

awildgoose said:


> I have been playing (not online) and it is ssoooo fun. You can slide and do commando rolls and everything. You actually need to listen to what the guy is saying when your doing your combat medical test though....
> 
> Except I can't get into tier 2 training..."Coming soon" Anyone know what that is?



They plan on releasing more content in the future (laying of some of the lead devs is an interesting way of going about that goal).


----------



## awildgoose

epidemik said:


> They plan on releasing more content in the future (*laying of some of the lead devs is an interesting way of going about that goal*).



What the fu...?

So when was this game released? If the whole thing isn't out yet?


----------



## epidemik

It was released a couple days ago, i think they were planning on a tf2-esque thing where they release new weapons and such every now and then. (half guess, half thinking i read that somewhere)


----------



## Archangel

Twist86 said:


> Is this the game that is 100% free to play or something?



as far as I know AA is like a commecrial program for the US army or so.  Dont think they can get a better commercial than that at least.


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> as far as I know AA is like a commecrial program for the US army or so.  Dont think they can get a better commercial than that at least.



yup, the american army made it in the hope that people will go 

"my gosh, what a great game, i must join the army because of it!!"


----------



## Archangel

isn't it true that players who had high scores in the original AA game (in multiplayer games) got a letter from the US militairy, asking them to sign up?


----------



## Aastii

Archangel said:


> isn't it true that players who had high scores in the original AA game (in multiplayer games) got a letter from the US militairy, asking them to sign up?



can't say I have heard of that, but if it is true that is ridiculous, i don't see how being good at a game would mean you are good at doing it in real life, I am about 90% sure it isn't anywhere near what it would be like really there. Yea you can make the weapons and training and dialogue and graphics realistic, but a game isn't like real war or actually going into battle  . But then on the other hand, it is the *american* army, so you never know


----------



## awildgoose

Archangel said:


> isn't it true that players who had high scores in the original AA game (in multiplayer games) got a letter from the US militairy, asking them to sign up?



Wouldn't be surprised. All through this game, there are posters and such asking you to join the army, challenging you actually. There are links to army websites and descriptions of NCO's and all that. 

They tried, that's all that matters.

Great game still.


----------



## Archangel

Join the army.
travel around
see many places
meet interesting people
and kill them.


----------



## awildgoose

Archangel said:


> Join the army.
> travel around
> see many places
> *meet interesting people
> and kill them. *



Yep, meet them then shoot them, isn't that how the world works now days?
You forgot make new friends though


----------



## Aastii

what i want to know is whose idea was the game in the first place.

I mean, who sat down one day and just went "we need more soldiers, any ideas?" and after a couple of minutes of silence someone lets out a sigh and goes "computer game?" . Whos responsibility would that be and why did they think it would work for recruitment, who has the mind that thinks gamers want to do exactly what they are doing in game in real life in every game they play?


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> what i want to know is whose idea was the game in the first place.
> 
> I mean, who sat down one day and just went "we need more soldiers, any ideas?" and after a couple of minutes of silence someone lets out a sigh and goes "computer game?" . Whos responsibility would that be and why did they think it would work for recruitment, who has the mind that thinks *gamers want to do exactly what they are doing in game in real life in every game they play?*



I would like powers like on Bioshock, I would like to have a nanosuit like on Crysis and I would defiantly like to do what I have done on COD4 and AA3.


----------



## Twist86

Archangel said:


> Join the army.
> travel around
> see many places
> meet interesting people
> and kill them.



Good thing the commercials didn't say it like that....id have sand in my crack at this moment.


----------



## Shane

This game not worth downloading yet then?


----------



## Twist86

Wow this might just be the worst game I have ever played. Laggy and glitchy....unrealistic shooting and horrible "can't shoot" bugs.


----------



## epidemik

I'd agree with buggy but unrealistic shooting!? How so. 

MeV it's pretty buggy but after alterin game files and searching or good servers, I've had a pretty good game or two.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> I would like powers like on Bioshock, I would like to have a nanosuit like on Crysis and I would defiantly like to do what I have done on COD4 and AA3.



this is about american army, so if you did what you did in CoD4 you'd be dead...because you are american, not british 

And i bet you would think differently if you were actually in the war


----------



## Twist86

epidemik said:


> I'd agree with buggy but unrealistic shooting!? How so.



Spray just isn't right...I have fired some of these guns before and I dunno something just feels wrong.


----------



## Cromewell

Archangel said:


> Join the army.
> travel around
> see many places
> meet interesting people
> and kill them.


Don't you mean:
Join the army they said.
See the world they said.
I'd rather be sailing.


Twist86 said:


> Wow this might just be the worst game I have ever played. Laggy and glitchy....unrealistic shooting and horrible "can't shoot" bugs.


Yeah, the program is slow and buggy as anything I have ever seen. The authentication servers crashed because they force you to complete training before you can play. So because everyone tried to do the training so they could play the servers got overwhelmed. That's not so bad but the game reacts by freezing up. I wasn't even able to tab out and kill the process.


----------



## trapar

Ok, anybody know how to make my download faster? It's saying that it'll take 15 freakin' hours to finish. It's loading at 40kb/s.


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> Don't you mean:
> Join the army they said.
> See the world they said.
> I'd rather be sailing.



No, i ment what I said.   I actually have a shirt with that text on it.


----------



## Twist86

Cromewell said:


> That's not so bad but the game reacts by freezing up. I wasn't even able to tab out and kill the process.




Well my newest favorite bug is the constant disconnects from server THEN I freeze when I try to join another game after.

Oh well....wasted 4GB of bandwidth :/


I never thought I could feel cheated about anything Free.


----------



## ducis

Twist86 said:


> Spray just isn't right...I have fired some of these guns before and I dunno something just feels wrong.



I agree with you that the animations are terrible. but the sound of the weapons is the best ive ever heard in a game. recoil control and accuracy depend almost entirely on the the skill of the operator, not the gun that they are firing (as it relates to recoil and accuracy not ergonomics). it may seem wrong to you because you don't have the same training as the character you play as in the game.

its likely that the animations just ruined it for you as they did for me


----------



## awildgoose

epidemik said:


> I'd agree with buggy but unrealistic shooting!? How so.
> 
> MeV it's pretty buggy but after alterin game files and searching or good servers, I've had a pretty good game or two.



Yeh that's all you need to do. There is a file that makes it stuff up, just delete it and it's basically perfect.



Cromewell said:


> Don't you mean:
> Join the army they said.
> See the world they said.
> I'd rather be sailing.
> 
> Yeah, the program is slow and buggy as anything I have ever seen. The authentication servers crashed because they force you to complete training before you can play. So because everyone tried to do the training so they could play the servers got overwhelmed. That's not so bad but the game reacts by freezing up. *I wasn't even able to tab out and kill the process*.



I can, and I probably don't have a good computer either.



Twist86 said:


> Well my newest favorite bug is the constant disconnects from server THEN I freeze when I try to join another game after.
> 
> Oh well....wasted 4GB of bandwidth :/
> 
> 
> I never thought I could feel cheated about anything Free.



I have never d/c'ed from a server then crashes.

Seriously guys, you just suck if you can't play it....seriously. It is a good game, it's the most realistic game I have played (not that games can be realistic at all). Basic training is fun to do, and when you heal your teammates it's not a *charge* *zap* it is a *strap leg up* or *put nose breathing thing in their nose*.


----------



## ellanky

How does it compare to Call of Duty 4 though..?


----------



## Vizy

ellanky said:


> How does it compare to Call of Duty 4 though..?



I'm guessing it would be ALOT more tactical and teamwork based


----------



## awildgoose

ellanky said:


> How does it compare to Call of Duty 4 though..?



Me personally like it better. It is more realistic, more teamwork in multiplayer it seems and good game all round. Although it seems the whole game hasn't been released (all the singleplayer isn't out yet) it is really good.
Some bugs, but they can be fixed.


----------



## Twist86

awildgoose said:


> Seriously guys, you just suck if you can't play it.



No the creators of the game suck for releasing a Beta version of a game instead of a actual release.

Your just lucky enough to avoid 90% of this crap. 





I think the biggest issue so far is 50% of the teams don't work together they just run and become fodder for me.
I dunno how many times I have ran straight to a objective and won the match within 5 minutes because of that.


----------



## awildgoose

All of the servers I have played on the teams worked together, mainly cus I was spamming saying we need too work together. but we still did it.

And yes, I did get the bugs, but I looked up how some can be fixed and it helped a lot.
Still a great game though.


----------



## lexmark

Nevakonaza said:


> This game not worth downloading yet then?



nope and I doubt it ever will be


----------



## Twist86

Well I found a great site to help with the issues I been having...not all fixed but a lot.

http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=300051


Major fix was the no longer 1 game then have to reset the game in order to join another run.


Also now with AA and no lag delay I find it almost effortless to find and kill the enemy. Very handy stuff 

Got back 2 back "Against All Odds" achievements today lol.


----------



## awildgoose

Twist86 said:


> Well I found a great site to help with the issues I been having...not all fixed but a lot.
> 
> http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=300051
> 
> 
> Major fix was the no longer 1 game then have to reset the game in order to join another run.
> 
> 
> Also now with AA and no lag delay I find it almost effortless to find and kill the enemy. Very handy stuff
> 
> Got back 2 back "Against All Odds" achievements today lol.



So I guess you're liking the game now then?
Add me on steam and we can play together .


----------



## Shane

lexmark said:


> nope and I doubt it ever will be



Im gonna wait a bit then until they fix more problems.


----------



## Twist86

awildgoose said:


> So I guess you're liking the game now then?
> Add me on steam and we can play together .



Bit more now that I have fixed most the bugs that drove my insane.




Hmm another strange issue happened this morning now.

Booted up my PC and got a JRaid.sys repair issue....rebooted and it works...now when I boot up American Army it goes to through the start up movies...then it crashes...shows the splash then my screen does a mass flicker till I crash the game. Doesn't happen on any other games.


*edit*
Fixed it...was Nhancer...disabled the wrong settings ^-^


----------



## Redbull{wings}

A major update was released for the game yesterday. Looks as if it fixed a lot of big issues.


----------



## Twist86

Anyone else unable to log in currently? 11:38am central *edit* now 2:08pm unable to play....good to see the army is reliable.....bah.


----------



## awildgoose

There has been some time between these posts, but I am able to log on.


----------



## Twist86

awildgoose said:


> There has been some time between these posts, but I am able to log on.



Yeah was PG2...I dunno why it magically started to block AA3 after 2 days of playing it.

I found a good server called NOC good little server though they need to fix the server leaks....lets hope next patch. Rank is currently Specialist.


----------



## awildgoose

Wow I haven't been able to rank up to Private yet  Sometimes the bar detracts to like halfway and I don't level .
Maybe more playtime is needed....


----------



## awildgoose

OMG I ranked to the 2 ^'s and then it randomly went down . But at least im now a private.


----------



## awildgoose

Ok guys, this game has had every bug fixed but one. So everyone should get the game now. Rank doesn't matter (much) in this game, everyone seems to play in a team so that's also good. I put some videos of some of the stuff that happens before.


----------



## ScOuT

I would like to try it...but after an hour of steam downloading it...it's only at 1%

I have stopped it and restarted the download a few times but the same results.


----------



## awildgoose

It took me a while too, it is 4gigs after all. Still, just try it.

Wait, haven't you said something about _being_ in the Army?


----------



## Cromewell

awildgoose said:


> Ok guys, this game has had every bug fixed but one. So everyone should get the game now. Rank doesn't matter (much) in this game, everyone seems to play in a team so that's also good. I put some videos of some of the stuff that happens before.



They've fixed a lot and it's fairly playable now though but you can still start with the wrong weapon and no ammo. That's a pretty big bug if you ask me. The game is still pretty sluggish and there's still some memory leaks but it hasn't crashed on me when trying to load a map for a while.


----------



## awildgoose

Cromewell said:


> They've fixed a lot and it's fairly playable now though but you can *still start with the wrong weapon and no ammo*. That's a pretty big bug if you ask me. The game is still pretty sluggish and there's still some memory leaks but it hasn't crashed on me when trying to load a map for a while.



It's the American Army remember, not a fake game .

Yeh it is annoying when you chose grenadier and you have no grenades or bullets  but still fun.


----------



## awildgoose

May seem like a double post, but w/e.

There have been a couple of patches come out (like any game) and the game never stuffs up anymore. I can load it up and play for hours and not have any problems, seriously, make up your own mind and try the game out for yourself.


----------



## blazinjewel

Is this game already out in the market now or still in Beta?


----------



## computernoob1

blazinjewel said:


> Is this game already out in the market now or still in Beta?



It's out


----------



## Shane

Im gonna download it tommorow and try 

Il post up some screenshots.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Im gonna download it tommorow and try
> 
> Il post up some screenshots.



I have posted some videos of it, although the thread kinda died and it was only of Basic Training, which I think you have to do first now.
BTW, it really isn't screenshot material, if you know what I mean, like the graphics aren't great (not bad either) and such.


----------



## linkin

Hey guys, i'm downloading this right now. it looks nice. My specs are under minimum: CPU: 2.66ghz, RAM: 768MB. Minimum states 3ghz and 1gb ram.... but then again so did Left 4 Dead and my pc managed to play it fine. Except in offline singleplayer. My GFX is radeon x1650 pro so i think im ok for the graphics part. I'm currently download @ 147 kbps... not bad for telstra!


----------



## Cromewell

3GHz is the recommended requirement, I play it on a 2.1GHz and it's plenty fast. I'm fairly sure they mean 3GHz P4 or faster is recommended.


----------



## awildgoose

Ok, so another patch has come out (a couple have since I last posted).
I literally have no problems anymore. I go on a server, I play with no lag (even if I'm playing on a US server, not even CS:S does that for me) and it's awesome. You always get the gun you chose (unless it's taken) and you always get ammo (unless that wasn't a glitch, just the Army).

Great game.


----------



## Aastii

i want to get home now and play it 

only 2 days though now


----------



## MorningWood

I hated it.  Thought they completely messed up the game.  2.6 was the best version.  The graphics on my computer were terrible on AA3.  Gun disappearing when spectating, etc.  Thought it was a terrible upgrade imo


----------



## Aastii

MorningWood said:


> I hated it.  Thought they completely messed up the game.  2.6 was the best version.  The graphics on my computer were terrible on AA3.  Gun disappearing when spectating, etc.  Thought it was a terrible upgrade imo



it is patched though...you can't really call a new PC game bad until it has been out for the very least 6 month because for some reason the developers seem to think it is alright to bring out buggy games for PC but not consoles, the lazy c***s


----------



## MorningWood

Aastii said:


> it is patched though...you can't really call a new PC game bad until it has been out for the very least 6 month because for some reason the developers seem to think it is alright to bring out buggy games for PC but not consoles, the lazy c***s



Even if it is patched the gameplay is terrible.  I wish they would get rid of that training crap, im sick of doing it everytime I get a new account


----------



## Redbull{wings}

MorningWood said:


> Even if it is patched the gameplay is terrible.  I wish they would get rid of that training crap, im sick of doing it everytime I get a new account



Training is disabled right now so you don't need to do it. Probably why you were getting so many bugs.


----------



## Twist86

Aastii said:


> it is patched though...you can't really call a new PC game bad until it has been out for the very least 6 month because for some reason the developers seem to think it is alright to bring out buggy games for PC but not consoles, the lazy c***s




Actually consoles are buggy but not near as bad as PC...one reason I think this is due to limited hardware thus limited issues.

AA3 will take more then 6 months though with the crap going on now ^-^


----------



## awildgoose

Guy you need to remember that AA3 was released early because the developers all got fired (but one), so they had to release it early.
You don't have to do training.

Why are you even making a new account anyway?


----------



## Twist86

No they didn't get fired...their contracts were up and they didn't renew them. 

That is not fired that is tight wads not spending our tax money on finishing our game.


----------



## Shane

Okay i might finaly download this tommorow,But first i want to know...

1)Does it work on windows 7 x64

2)Is it one of those game where when you die....you have to wait until the next round to respawn?

3)How is multiplayer? lots of playas?

4)Is there a ranking system?...If so how is the ranking saved? On their side servers or on our own machines like COD?

thanks in advance  :good:


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Nevakonaza said:


> Okay i might finaly download this tommorow,But first i want to know...
> 
> 1)Does it work on windows 7 x64
> 
> 2)Is it one of those game where when you die....you have to wait until the next round to respawn?
> 
> 3)How is multiplayer? lots of playas?
> 
> 4)Is there a ranking system?...If so how is the ranking saved? On their side servers or on our own machines like COD?
> 
> thanks in advance  :good:




I run it great on Windows 7 x64

Yes

The multi-player is pretty good with generally a more mature player base and there is usually a pretty solid number of players online

There is a ranking system and it is saved server side. Right now that is one of the biggest problems they are working out and I believe they just had to upgrade all of there auth servers(used for ranking)


----------



## Twist86

Eh I would say the massive lag from the resource and memory leaks should be priority over rank.


Still a good game...stick to 16 slot servers to avoid most lag.


----------



## awildgoose

On the AA3 forums they are all saying that the devs were fired...

It runs good on Win7, sometimes it doesn't (for me at least).
The ranking, well I have noticed it saves on the computer. I go on heaps of different servers and my rank stay consistent so yeh... 
The severs that are decent are usually always occupied and the people on are usually cool to speak with. 
The teamwork is great! You get some Rambo/CS:S/COD:4 style people who think killing is everything, but they usually get owned so it is all good

Also guys, you gotta remember this game's target audience (from the website itself) is 14-22, so yeh.


----------



## Shane

hmm this is what i dont like in games...



> Is it one of those game where when you die....you have to wait until the next round to respawn?



Il probably still give it a try,but i know this will annoy me 

Why they still make games like this i dont know,Its obvious that the dead player will just leave the game once hes dead so why bother with it?


----------



## Cromewell

The point is you aren't supposed to charge in like Rambo and try and kill everyone.


----------



## Shane

Cromewell said:


> The point is you aren't supposed to charge in like Rambo and try and kill everyone.



Rambo lol......yeah i know that but it still seems pointless to why they do that in games....just bores the hell outa me.

Hows a noob soppose to gain experience if he dies at the start like we do...then have to wait until the next round? 

EDIT:

Just played teh game.....utter crap.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm this is what i dont like in games...
> 
> 
> 
> Il probably still give it a try,but i know this will annoy me
> 
> Why they still make games like this i dont know,Its obvious that the dead player will just leave the game once hes dead so why bother with it?



Because they are trying to simulate 'real world' sort of things. Well of course if you die in the real world, you can't come back, but at least they can make it so you don't come back that round.
It also means that the round goes for longer, if you're on the ground dying, the non-n00bs will come and help you back up and that people try to stick as a team.


----------



## Aastii

I have it updating now, it's at 47% at just under 1mb/s, so should be done in half an hour or so, so long as steam servers don't knock me down to a few hundred kb/s like they usually do -.-


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Aastii said:


> I have it updating now, it's at 47% at just under 1mb/s, so should be done in half an hour or so, so long as steam servers don't knock me down to a few hundred kb/s like they usually do -.-



The new update came out?


----------



## Aastii

Redbull{wings} said:


> The new update came out?



i dunno, i downloaded the original when it first came out and with being away I haven't updated at all yet


----------



## awildgoose

I've been updating the thread when a new update comes out, so when a new update comes out, I'll post on  here.


----------



## trapar

awildgoose said:


> I've been updating the thread when a new update comes out, so when a new update comes out, I'll post on  here.



You've really been getting into AA3 aren't you?


----------



## Masterfulks

I find there are only a few active servers when I try to play.


----------



## Aastii

Masterfulks said:


> I find there are only a few active servers when I try to play.



there are quite a few more than you first think, sometimes it doesn't show all of em, i found that out yesterday trying to find the same server as goose  Got there eventually.


----------



## awildgoose

trapar said:


> You've really been getting into AA3 aren't you?



Oh yes, very.



Masterfulks said:


> I find there are only a few active servers when I try to play.



There are heaps, I live in Australia and I still can catch over 50 US servers, so most people should as well. I mean, there are other country servers as well.



Aastii said:


> there are quite a few more than you first think, sometimes it doesn't show all of em, i found that out yesterday trying to find the same server as goose  Got there eventually.



Hehe, that was fun... TEAM KILLER!!!1


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Hehe, that was fun... TEAM KILLER!!!1



lmao it was an accident, there is no way to tell who is on yours and who is an enemy!!

Nearly got kicked for me not knowing who is who though


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> lmao it was an accident, there is no way to tell who is on yours and who is an enemy!!
> 
> Nearly got kicked for me not knowing who is who though



Accident... sure, accident=once, but twice = purpose.
It's easy to tell who is the enemy!

You're lucky I voted to to kicking as well.


----------



## trapar

Aastii said:


> lmao it was an accident, there is no way to tell who is on yours and who is an enemy!!
> 
> Nearly got kicked for me not knowing who is who though



I have to side with him on this one. I had a hard time figuring out who was on  my team while on the battlefield the first time I played the game. But that was back then.


----------



## ellanky

Does it make you want to join the army goose?

EH? Does it ?!


----------



## Gooberman

lol when you're playing it flashes "JOIN THE ARMY" every like 5 min that would be funny


----------



## awildgoose

ellanky said:


> Does it make you want to join the army goose?
> 
> EH? Does it ?!



I've wanted to join the Army _long_ before playing AA3.


----------



## ellanky

Oh...

Works out then, but I doubt no game will ever portray the true violence and horrors of war


----------



## awildgoose

ellanky said:


> Oh...
> 
> Works out then, but I doubt no game will ever portray the true violence and horrors of war



No game could. 
In the forums of AA, they were saying how they couldn't add blood and such because then ESRB (or something) would make it M/MA and then it couldn't be available to all people and such.
Then they ended that part with
"the only people who want to have gore are the people who have never seen it before".
If you want to read about it http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=260588

But that has a lot of other things in it as well.


----------



## ellanky

Nice
I've been wanting to try the game out but idk... I mean my sisters boyfriend joined the Army recently and I dont want her to think anything bad or something.. heh...


----------



## awildgoose

ellanky said:


> Nice
> I've been wanting to try the game out but idk... I mean my sisters boyfriend joined the Army recently and I dont want her to think anything bad or something.. heh...



Don't show her

The game is based in a fictional country in a fictional Europe (or a place like Europe) because they aren't actually allowed to show people their ops, tactics and so on, ya know?
It is a good game if you like a sense of realism (not just talking about physics), team work and general good gameplay.
For example, the smoke grenades aren't the size of your tennis ball (frags are), they are like a Monster can, and you don't just throw over arm, you can under arm throw as well.

Only 4G, it's worth it now.


----------



## Fatback

I just downloaded it but I haven't got it to open yet without freezing every time I try to start a mission it stops working and I have to close it out I'm going to keep trying it looks promising I hope they get the bugs worked out soon.


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> I just downloaded it but I haven't got it to open yet without freezing every time I try to start a mission it stops working and I have to close it out I'm going to keep trying it looks promising I hope they get the bugs worked out soon.



How did you download it?
Because certain ways of downloading it may or may not update it (I know you will probably say that you have updated it and stuff, but people say that when they haven't a LOT).


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> How did you download it?
> Because certain ways of downloading it may or may not update it (I know you will probably say that you have updated it and stuff, but people say that when they haven't a LOT).



Downloaded it from Steam


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> Downloaded it from Steam



Wow, ok. Well I haven't had any bugs from AA3 (steam) since two patches ago, so maybe it is just buggy for you right now, or auto update isn't on.


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> Wow, ok. Well I haven't had any bugs from AA3 (steam) since two patches ago, so maybe it is just buggy for you right now, or auto update isn't on.



How do I check to see if auto update is on I just downloaded steam yesterday so I don't know much about it.


----------



## trapar

After a long time of not playing the game, I finally decided to update it and so far it hasn't come up with a problem.


----------



## ellanky

I gave in
Im downloading right now via Steam 

I guess I'll just have to play it when my sis isnt around


----------



## ellanky

Okay well I downloaded... did a few of the training missions but got totally confused when I tried to play muliti

Now I gotta figure it out..


----------



## awildgoose

ellanky said:


> Okay well I downloaded... did a few of the training missions but got totally confused when I tried to play muliti
> 
> Now I gotta figure it out..



If we are both on steam at the same time, give me a shout and I will help you.

You aren't actually meant (or need) to do the training missions right now, just go straight to multiplayer.


----------



## awildgoose

Ok a couple days ago there was a mass patch (3.0.6) and it fixed soooo much.
1.24 gigs, they also added some stuff for admins and such.

D/L NOW! (from steam or the aa3 website).


----------



## trapar

Tell me about it... I didn't play any Steam game for a day and a half just because it was updating at 40 kb/s. And seeing how I have no idea how to portforward, it felt like an eternity. But truthfully, it was worth the wait


----------



## Aastii

has it made it more clear who is on which team?


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> has it made it more clear who is on which team?



It's clear from the start, just turn your dam screen brightness up, or look at the dam HUD!


----------



## Cromewell

awildgoose said:


> It's clear from the start, just turn your dam screen brightness up, or look at the dam HUD!



It defiently was not clear from the start and still isn't. The only way to really tell is to play for a while. Generally enemies don't have helmets and they have a funny backpack with an antenna on it. Otherwise you'd never know that it's not supposed to be like an SF guy or something.


----------



## awildgoose

Cromewell said:


> It defiently was not clear from the start and still isn't. The only way to really tell is to play for a while. Generally enemies don't have helmets and they have a funny backpack with an antenna on it. Otherwise you'd never know that it's not supposed to be like an SF guy or something.



But if you just look at the HUD it's obvious, plus they have a darker uniform than your team.


----------



## Gooberman

I wish games would just show a red dot on top of their head


----------



## awildgoose

Gooberman said:


> I wish games would just show a red dot on top of their head



But that makes it too easy. Remember AA3 was created by the American Army to try and produce as close to real life combat simulator to try and recruit people, and in real life people don't have dot's above their head.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> It's clear from the start, just turn your dam screen brightness up, or look at the dam HUD!



no it really isn't clear


----------



## MorningWood

I liked 2.6 better


----------



## jonathanx54

If that's the reason they made it then they should get me a FREE Alienware so I can see how "real the combat is".  LOL   I'm just kidding but it would be cool if they did give out Alienwares.


----------



## awildgoose

jonathanx54 said:


> If that's the reason they made it then they should get me a FREE Alienware so I can see how "real the combat is".  LOL   I'm just kidding but it would be cool if they did give out Alienwares.



Y ea ok... how is giving away Alienware computers going to be good for recruitment? It would send them into even more debt.


----------



## awildgoose

Alright patch 3.0.7. was released today. It is awesome, basically all lag is gone and I have not ran into one bug!
This game is pure win now, you now have to do all the BCT, but I love it!
Everyone should get it, it's free!


----------



## starlitjoker

IMHO Americas army 2 was the best in the series. i was a diehard fan of AA 2 and it was extremely streamline, realistic, while still being smooth and fun. This AA3 is VERY buggy but has potential. I still wish they kept AA2 and expanded on it not redo the engine.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> Alright patch 3.0.7. was released today. It is awesome, basically all lag is gone and I have not ran into one bug!
> This game is pure win now, you now have to do all the BCT, but I love it!
> Everyone should get it, it's free!



Are there any subliminal messages during the game?


[YT]2HCdRk0o5yk[/YT]


----------



## Drenlin

I miss this game. I kicked so much ass on the xbox version....Rise of a Soldier I think. It was very different though.

I might jump back into this once I fix my laptop but as I remember the learning curve was worse than the Quake games...I could never stay alive on the bridge level


----------



## double b26

i played the demo of part 2 on the xbox 360 a couple years ago.  it sucked.


----------



## Drenlin

The 360 version did suck, I agree. ROAS was epic though.


----------



## Gooberman

maybe i'll download AA3 when i'm on dsl again  hope my computer can run it!


----------



## Aastii

Drenlin said:


> I miss this game. I kicked so much ass on the xbox version....Rise of a Soldier I think. It was very different though.
> 
> I might jump back into this once I fix my laptop but as I remember the learning curve was worse than the Quake games...*I could never stay alive on the bridge level *



when I went on a few months back with Goosey baby nobody else wcould stay alive...especially my team because I couldn't work out who was who and got something like 4 team kills in 1 life and they tried to kick me


----------



## awildgoose

starlitjoker said:


> IMHO Americas army 2 was the best in the series. i was a diehard fan of AA 2 and it was extremely streamline, realistic, while still being smooth and fun. This AA3 is VERY buggy but has potential. I still wish they kept AA2 and expanded on it not redo the engine.



But what I am saying is, there are no bugs anymore with this patch. 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Are there any subliminal messages during the game?



No... I don't think there are. They are not subliminal, because the game is a recruiting tool itself so yea...
It's a great game, everyone get it quick .


----------



## ellanky

Thought I'd revive this thread by saying that I'll give this game another try because last time it was buggy as hell


----------



## diduknowthat

I've had the game for a while and played it a few times. You really need the patience and the mind set to get into this game. There's also quite a steep learning curve. Maybe I'll give it another chance this summer!


----------



## Motorcharge

It's funny, I used to play the hell out of AA since it came out til about a year or so ago. Got bored and downloaded it again a few days ago and I couldn't have been more disappointed. The new version is awful. The training is stupidly easier, and you don't have to do special weapons or operations training anymore. The multiplayer lost a lot of it's good qualities and it takes nowhere near as much cooperation and skill as it used ti.


----------

